# Kritische Lücke im freien Medienspieler MPlayer



## Newsfeed (30 September 2008)

Ein Angreifer kann mittels präparierter Videos im Real-Format Schadcode in einen Rechner schleusen und starten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

